# New Project - Seretary Desk



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

My sweetie came to me and said Huneee, can you make one for me...by Christmas?

What could I say?

So, off to the store I went and came back with an arm load of white pine, a few pieces of beadboard and a small piece of plywood for the drawer bottoms.

I made pretty good progress. Got all of the boards rough cut to manageable size, then ripped, jointed and glued up the two sides, bottom, shelf and lid.

Tomorrow should be a good day to run them through the sander to smooth 'em out.

Mike


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking good and it does help to have the right quipment to tackle that job.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Mike, you just amaze me sometimes.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Ain't no moss growing under yore feet Mike.........lol

Great start!!

And to think it's taken me over a week just to come up with a method which might work for making a frame for one of our daughters. I've made a lot of dust but after a trip to Woodcraft yesterday I may have come up with a solution.

You put some of us to shame.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Very nice! Your sweetie will be proud to have that desk.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Finished at last. I had been working hard trying to finish the desk before Christmas, but just couldn't do it. So, a few days afterward, I got after it again. Part of the problem is I have to spray my finish outside and we had bad weather.

She loves it and that makes me happy. That's all that really counts. I used the same stain/materials (white pine and Rustoleum Kona stain) as I did for the toy box and bookcase. I think I have a theme going. 

Note: I used pine beadboard for the back. I simply love it! She claims it looks like an antique even though it was just built. :wink:
Mike


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful piece Mike!! I keep hoping Judy doesn't sneak around down here and see your projects. lol


----------

